
How We Killed the Old Internet - jbegley
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katienotopoulos/how-we-killed-the-old-internet
======
smkellat
Will we see it all crumble away eventually? Rapid iterative innovation has
left us plenty of debris.

